# Prime Rib in the Smoker



## BigRigBubba (Dec 17, 2019)

So I have always loved smoked meats! Well I finally went out and bought a smoker. It’s a Masterbuilt Pellet Smoker, so not the top of the line, but still had good reviews.

Since I bought this, I have been asked to smoke the Prime Rib forChristmas Dinner Which is what has led me here.

Do any of you have any suggestions for a rub or what kind of juices I should put in the water tray?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 17, 2019)

Suckle busters 1836 is what I will be using


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2019)

I like SPOG and a little rosemary and thyme. For juice beef broth is good. I like to use Minors beef broth or au jus. Here is a link to Bearcarvers step by steps. He’s smoke a ton of prime rib.    https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2019)

I am not familiar with your smoker,but keeping a steady temp can lead to great rewards.Let me suggest getting a digital probe Inkbird has some good ones on sale now.






						Prime Rib with Grilled Brussels Sprouts
					

Single bone prime rib    Used a tip from Foamheart steamed the sprouts  skewered them with apple slice and bacon   Set my kettle up for indirect only had 32 RO Briquettes   Used the gas grill for the sprouts   Prime Rib took 2 an 1/2 hours @ 225°F cooked to 138°F carry over reached 140°F   bone...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2019)

I'll be using Montreal Steak Seasoning...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2019)

Straight SPOG or Montreal Steak Seasoning, both work great on beef. RAY


----------



## kruizer (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm in for the Montreal Steak rub. Good all round for beef and burgers.


----------

